# My work gets even more fun!



## Ronni (Dec 2, 2019)

This time of year is my favorite both personally AND professionally! I get to decorate, spend copious amounts of other people’s money buying nice things, wrapping numerous gifts and helping prepare for Christmas events. What’s not to like?


----------



## Keesha (Dec 4, 2019)

You are some much fun. Will you take pictures for us? Starsong made her first 1500 Christmas cookies. Does you bake also?

Aren’t you a wedding planner or special events coordinator?

LOVE the piano.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 4, 2019)

Neat job!


----------



## Ronni (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm an organizer/personal assistant to a number of families in the rich part of town.   

I've been a professional organizer for years.  Over time, I found my niche in this area of town, where the folks don't want just straight up organizing which I still do, they also want the kinds of personal services that require a level of trust that has to be earned first.  

So I get handed credit cards and go out and shop for thousands of dollars worth of household goods, clothing, whatever they need, and during this time of the year also Christmas decorations and gifts and such.  I decorate and/or coordinate their decorators, work with the client on their various events (things like caters, valet parkers, bartenders and associated services.)  Also during this time of the year I'll work on getting their christmas cards printed, in some cases with co-ordinated stamps, in some cases hand addressed by a calligrapher, and then sent out.  I maintain computer spreadsheets of the addresses for same.  One of my clients for example sends out around 500 christmas cards every year.  

I maintain other computer files for them also...whatever they need e.g. appraisals for their expensive antiques, oriental rugs, jewelry.  I also set up organizational systems and then maintain them.....closets, cabinets, drawers...all areas of their houses organized and maintained.  Schedule and oversee workmen.  The duties vary, no day is like another, and I love it!

The picture above is the home of one of my clients to answer that question.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2019)

I love those colors!


----------

